

At What Point Will the Next Generation Kill the Copyright Monopoly Altogether? - tjaerv
http://torrentfreak.com/kill-the-copyright-monopoly-altogether-130915/

======
bediger4000
I think this is wishful thinking.

At this point, I believe that governments will use their surveillance systems
to enforce copyright strictly.

Enforcment serves two goals:

1\. Business. If you've got a monopoly, you can ask, and get, monopoly prices.
You also don't have to innovate. This means that lots of money will be behind
strict enforcement.

2\. Enforces the status quo. If you can watch everybody's communications, you
can sort out the disaffected, and the radical readily.

The families and companies in power, stay in power. Dissent gets called
"infringement" or "theft" and just disappears, with a legal and technical
framework to support it. You don't have to jail dissidents, you just use a
DMCA takedown on their works.

Corporations in power get to block any new tech that might disrupt their
oligopolies/monopolies.

It fits all, government, the rich, corporations! What could be better?

------
snowwrestler
Teenagers don't care about copyright for the same reasons teenagers don't care
about tax law or healthcare policy--they have nothing at stake. When teenagers
grow up into adults, and have their livelihoods at stake, they will care about
all these things.

